# problema al arrancar gentoo

## deniawor

en Checking root filesystem me dice

fsck.ext3: No existe el fichero o el directorio mientras se intenta abrir /dev/sda3.

El superbloque podría no ser leido o no describe un sistema de ficheros ext2 correcto. Si el dispositivo es valido y en verdad contiene un sistema de ficheros ext2, (y no uno de intercambio, ufs o algo mas), entonces el superbloque esta corrompido y podría intentarse ejecutar el e2fsck con un superbloque alternativo:

e2fsck -b 8193 <dispositivo>

he formateado varias veces el disco sda y he echo lo que manda el manual lo he seguido al pie de la letra pero nada de nada, he mirado en el fstab a ver si lo tenia mal y nada, estoy un poco confuso porque no se cual es el problema, he ejecutado el e2fsck pero nada de nada, gracias

----------

## agdg

Probablemente no compilaste en el kernel tu controladora de discos. Si usaste genkernel, deberás hacer genkernel --menuconfig all y compilar tu controladora en el núcleo. Para saber que controladora usas, simplemente lscpi Aquí tienes mi salida, truncada para que sea más fácil de leer, a modo de ejemplo:

```
[agd@agd-desktop ~]$ lspci

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller #2
```

Como ves, en mi caso he de compilar en el núcleo las controladora JMicron JMB362, JMB363 e Intel 82801J. deberás localizar cual es la tuya.

----------

